# Kitchen Tool Design Challenge



## twhitegrim (Mar 28, 2017)

Hello! I am a student in a high school design class and we have been tasked to design a product that saves people room in the kitchen. I have been thinking about creating a multi-tool or something that does several different cooking jobs. What do you guys think takes up the most space in the kitchen or what do you think could be made more efficient? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Addie (Mar 28, 2017)

I never purchase any kitchen tool that is only good for one job. I have a cherry pitter. But I can also use it for olives. 

My biggest problem in my kitchen is: I am short, 4'6". Without a stool I cannot even reach the back of my first shelf or my second shelf. Forget the third shelf. My sons put anything for storage up there. Like large platters. I have often wished they would make shelves that you could use a remote for to lower and raise the shelves. 

The counters are too high for me also. It makes it hard for me to do fast chopping. So I use a portable cart that is lower than my counters. But that little cart has two shelves and two baskets for potatoes, and other foods. The shelves holds my box of trash bags and my hand mixer. So even that little cart has more than one use. I would love it if they would put even one lower cabinet in my kitchen. Then I could use the counter top for food prep.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 28, 2017)

twhitegrim said:


> Hello! I am a student in a high school design class and we have been tasked to design a product that saves people room in the kitchen. I have been thinking about creating a multi-tool or something that does several different cooking jobs. What do you guys think takes up the most space in the kitchen or what do you think could be made more efficient? Thanks for your help!


Are you thinking along the lines of a Swiss Army Knife? Since my wife and I are different heights, a pan rack/holder that can be automated to raise and lower from the kitchen ceiling, so I don't get yelled at for putting pans out of her reach, would be a nice idea.


----------



## Addie (Mar 28, 2017)

CraigC said:


> Are you thinking along the lines of a Swiss Army Knife? Since my wife and I are different heights, a pan rack/holder that can be automated to raise and lower from the kitchen ceiling, so I don't get yelled at for putting pans out of her reach, would be a nice idea.



Anything that is usually too high, it would be nice to be able to raise and lower the item for the difference in height of the users. The kitchen is no longer the main of the woman.


----------



## dcSaute (Mar 28, 2017)

oh, that's easy.  you need to design an all-in-one:
bread maker
air  fryer
salad spinner
stand mixer
toaster oven
pressure cooker
blender
food processor
deep fryer
popcorn maker

currently just about all of these are simply plastic + heating elements, so should be really easy to mold the final design.

I'd not include a coffee maker tho, people are real picky about how they work.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 28, 2017)

dcSaute said:


> oh, that's easy.  you need to design an all-in-one:
> bread maker
> air  fryer
> salad spinner
> ...



I'd like to add to dcsaute's list:

waffle maker
panini press/5in1 griddler
pasta sheeter&cutter
ravioli maker
keurig 
food mill
countertop food sealer aka FoodSaver
blender aka vitamix
espresso machine & bean mill
dehydrator
electric rice cooker
and lastly in my kitchen my handheld mixer


----------

